# Anyone in the Evansville, Henderson, or Owensboro?



## GrassClyper (Jun 21, 2013)

I am looking for someone in my area that may have some locksets/ keys available. I have a few jobs to do over the weekend, but my locksets wont be in the mail until Monday afternoon. 
also if anyone knows of any stores that carry them.


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

GrassClyper said:


> I am looking for someone in my area that may have some locksets/ keys available. I have a few jobs to do over the weekend, but my locksets wont be in the mail until Monday afternoon.
> also if anyone knows of any stores that carry them.



Careful!!! This is my main area and I kicked 2 clients to the curb recently because they won't pay. The work that is available in our area is mostly crap work for companies that don't pay. If it was good work myself or the two other major players would be all over it. There is another company in my building that does this for a living and I have warned them a million times and they won't listen. They have been burned by Miken, Premiere, MH Landscaping, Berghorst, Extreme Property Solutions, ASAP Properties, NFS, FAS, PK Management, A2Z, and some outfit from Indy that I can't remember the name of.

I have locks but I am in Indianapolis. I can help you on Monday.


----------



## GrassClyper (Jun 21, 2013)

Craigslist Hack said:


> Careful!!! This is my main area and I kicked 2 clients to the curb recently because they won't pay. The work that is available in our area is mostly crap work for companies that don't pay. If it was good work myself or the two other major players would be all over it. There is another company in my building that does this for a living and I have warned them a million times and they won't listen. They have been burned by Miken, Premiere, MH Landscaping, Berghorst, Extreme Property Solutions, ASAP Properties, NFS, FAS, PK Management, A2Z, and some outfit from Indy that I can't remember the name of.
> 
> I have locks but I am in Indianapolis. I can help you on Monday.


I'm definitely nervous about it. with payment so far out, they could get a few months of "free" work out of me.


----------



## hammerhead (Apr 26, 2012)

yeah stay away from ASAP


----------



## GrassClyper (Jun 21, 2013)

hammerhead said:


> yeah stay away from ASAP


That was the one that seemed most legitimate. I'm done trying to find work on craigslist!


----------



## Cleanupman (Nov 23, 2012)

GrassClyper said:


> I'm definitely nervous about it. with payment so far out, they could get a few months of "free" work out of me.


I never go past 30...if a check is not in the mail by then I quit the work for them...
Again the big problem in this industry...the BOTG financing the industry...


----------



## GrassClyper (Jun 21, 2013)

Hopefully I can find one legit / local so I don't waste this expensive Liability insurance policy!


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

GrassClyper said:


> That was the one that seemed most legitimate. I'm done trying to find work on craigslist!


I know some stuff about ASAP that I have heard from people leaving the company. I have also heard plenty of stuff from the nationals. STAY AWAY!

If it's just liability you carry you need that to work anyway. If you have E&O that is more money for sure. Call me next week maybe I can help you.


----------



## P3+ (Aug 16, 2012)

Atta boy CH...show him how it SHOULD be done.


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

GrassClyper said:


> Hopefully I can find one legit / local so I don't waste this expensive Liability insurance policy!


There is a guy from Boonville who worked for them last summer and into winter. They stiffed him big time. He has been calling me for work for a while. I don't use him because his business model is to sub work from regionals and have Jacklegs do the actual work.


----------



## browneyedgirl (May 17, 2013)

Yeah definitely stay away when I was talking to them about signing up she wanted me to list ASAP on my vehicle insurance as a Lien holder I told her I didn't think so why would I put anyone as a Lien holder on my insurance when my vehicles are paid for I even had my insurance guy call her and explain to her that this is just not in my best interest So needless to say I told her no thank you smartest decision I have ever made


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

P3+ said:


> Atta boy CH...show him how it SHOULD be done.



All my "Craigslist" techniques? This will take time!

1. Lesson one take locks from other properties "repurpose" them at new properties and report them missing at the old during grass cuts. Instantly doubles volume!

2. Lesson two paint, tires, chemicals, hazards, these go directly to the crawl space. Saves a bundle at the landfill. 

3. Lesson three attics are perfect for debris, along with fence rows, and rural properties are great dump sites. Then you report that someone is dumping and rebid. Again doubling your business. 

4. Lesson four Dehumidifiers can be installed snap your pics and load it back into the truck. If you leave it another Craigslist contractor will take it. 

These are just a few talking points from my "get rich slow" series. Be sure to look for these tips and others at your local Walmart, CVS, or Walgreens. We are available on cassette tape and VCR.


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

Craigslist Hack said:


> They have been burned by Miken, Premiere, MH Landscaping, Berghorst, Extreme Property Solutions, ASAP Properties, NFS, FAS, PK Management, A2Z, and some outfit from Indy that I can't remember the name of.


Webfair comes to mind.


----------



## browneyedgirl (May 17, 2013)

CH I hope you are just joking around with your tips As I am not naïve and I am sure some contractors run there business this way but that is dishonest corruption and not to mention fraud since payment has been received for a job not completed


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

browneyedgirl said:


> CH I hope you are just joking around with your tips As I am not naïve and I am sure some contractors run there business this way but that is dishonest corruption and not to mention fraud since payment has been received for a job not completed


There should be a sarcasm button I guess?

I have witnessed all these things and much worse. Just in our little area I can only imagine how bad it gets in large cities.


----------



## P3+ (Aug 16, 2012)

browneyedgirl said:


> CH I hope you are just joking around with your tips As I am not naïve and I am sure some contractors run there business this way but that is dishonest corruption and not to mention fraud since payment has been received for a job not completed


Step down from the soapbox. He was being facetious.


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

GTX63 said:


> Webfair comes to mind.



Pretty sure they told me HMBI, and US Best stiffed them also. Normally if someone told me they got screwed so many times I would ask "are you sure it's not you?" But in this industry..... Who knows!


----------



## STARBABY (Apr 12, 2012)

Craigslist Hack said:


> Careful!!! This is my main area and I kicked 2 clients to the curb recently because they won't pay. The work that is available in our area is mostly crap work for companies that don't pay. If it was good work myself or the two other major players would be all over it. There is another company in my building that does this for a living and I have warned them a million times and they won't listen. They have been burned by Miken, Premiere, MH Landscaping, Berghorst, Extreme Property Solutions, ASAP Properties, NFS, FAS, PK Management, A2Z, and some outfit from Indy that I can't remember the name of.
> 
> I have locks but I am in Indianapolis. I can help you on Monday.


you forgot Cyprexx!


----------



## STARBABY (Apr 12, 2012)

Craigslist Hack said:


> There should be a sarcasm button I guess?
> 
> I have witnessed all these things and much worse. Just in our little area I can only imagine how bad it gets in large cities.


same here!


----------



## browneyedgirl (May 17, 2013)

Craigslist Hack said:


> There should be a sarcasm button I guess?
> 
> I have witnessed all these things and much worse. Just in our little area I can only imagine how bad it gets in large cities.


 Us too that's why I said I hope you was kidding


----------



## browneyedgirl (May 17, 2013)

P3+ said:


> Step down from the soapbox. He was being facetious.


Here is a soapbox for you Thanks for the Motivation :thumbup:


----------



## Gypsos (Apr 30, 2012)

We completed an initial service a few weeks ago that four other vendors had completed the initials on and it had failed each time. Needless to say the broker was livid by the time we showed up. 

After seeing the condition of the property I had to agree with the broker. Nothing had been done. The house was filthy and the yard was overgrown. They had moved all the paint, oil, etc. to the shed after they took pics showing it cleaned out. 

They had put duct tape over the hole and cracks in a broken window instead of boarding it. 

For the two boards ups that were completed they had not cut off the bolts that stuck out into the room, they had bent them over. 

The entire property was this way. It took me and my wife one day to clean and fix everything. We made over $800 after it was done and the bills were paid. 

Now we do the routines and someone is cutting the grass once a week. I just cruise by when I am in the area and the lawn is due and wait till they cut the grass and take my pics. Easy money.


----------



## browneyedgirl (May 17, 2013)

We went to a property and boarded a pool the next trip back we had to board a window and reboard the pool and our boarding on the pool was destroyed neighbor told us it was another contractor plus he broke out the window and he also threw every bit of the broken material from the boarding of the pool inside the shed they had to break inside the shed so they tore the door off the shed which was already old neighbor said he watched them do it all then they mowed the yard and then left contractors like that make me furious


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

GTX63 said:


> Webfair comes to mind.


This was something or other GROUP I can't remember. Webfair is actually a good company but their prices are LOW and they expect the properties to look brand new. They asked us to clean gutters, weed and mulch flower beds, remove any exterior debris, and trim bushes as part of an initial grass cut for $100.00. That was our last day. 

Bill Weber that started Webfair is a standup guy though. They pay quick and the money is always on time. I really liked everyone there. 

We just don't like post conveyance work. We are a P&P company and a construction company. 

I don't weed flower beds.


----------



## GrassClyper (Jun 21, 2013)

I just wanted to say thanks to everyone for their responses regarding asap and other companies. This many people having bad opinions of them is enough to make me cancel my work orders for them. 
I have to say that I had a hard time dealing with the quality of work (or lack thereof) that I would see on the houses, and I don't want my name anywhere near that work.


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

If I recall, Bill handled some VA or Freddie Mac work. He may be a standup guy; the few times he and I spoke he seemed pleasant enough. He offered us flat rate work years ago and we said thanks but no thanks. I've been told numerous times from brokers and subs that his guys cherry pick those flat rate jobs and take the little/no debris ones and pass the others off. His people have come on job sites my guys have been at, some with no shirts, women with no bras, missing teeth, drinking. Changing locks out with pliers, electric drills hooked to a genie and a flat bar. Nice guy, probably. Just another regional to us.


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

Grass Clyper, I don't think you are going to find anyone here that will slander a company to protect their business from you. Most of the negatives are true personal experience and should help you keep your money in your pocket and out of theirs.


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

GTX63 said:


> If I recall, Bill handled some VA or Freddie Mac work. He may be a standup guy; the few times he and I spoke he seemed pleasant enough. He offered us flat rate work years ago and we said thanks but no thanks. I've been told numerous times from brokers and subs that his guys cherry pick those flat rate jobs and take the little/no debris ones and pass the others off. His people have come on job sites my guys have been at, some with no shirts, women with no bras, missing teeth, drinking. Changing locks out with pliers, electric drills hooked to a genie and a flat bar. Nice guy, probably. Just another regional to us.


I have a good buddy in Danville, IL that is a broker and he hates Webfair and their crews. 

Once again we arrive at the conclusion that even the best people with the best of intentions have issues in this business. It's due to the fact that everyone follows a flawed business model.


----------



## STARBABY (Apr 12, 2012)

browneyedgirl said:


> We went to a property and boarded a pool the next trip back we had to board a window and reboard the pool and our boarding on the pool was destroyed neighbor told us it was another contractor plus he broke out the window and he also threw every bit of the broken material from the boarding of the pool inside the shed they had to break inside the shed so they tore the door off the shed which was already old neighbor said he watched them do it all then they mowed the yard and then left contractors like that make me furious


why do people waste there time doing things like this? Just mind blowing!


----------



## browneyedgirl (May 17, 2013)

STARBABY said:


> why do people waste there time doing things like this? Just mind blowing!


You are exactly right I don't understand the thinking behind it We are all in this together and If I ever knew of my crews doing this to another contractors work they would be gone no questions asked I guess it all boils down to taking pride in your work and moral ethics


----------



## BPWY (Apr 12, 2012)

The brothers willfully allowed one of their FNG "contractors" to sabotage my work.

That was the end of an ethical contractor working for them.

I didn't take it lying down but they could not be reasoned with.


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

BPWY said:


> The brothers willfully allowed one of their FNG "contractors" to sabotage my work.
> 
> That was the end of an ethical contractor working for them.
> 
> I didn't take it lying down but they could not be reasoned with.


I'm pretty sure that we contractors are the only ones concerned with quality. I have had off the record conversations with people from nationals that have made it very clear their focus is quantity. The quality only needs to be good enough to get by. 

Once a realtor gets involved that changes but for P&P they just want bodies on the ground.


----------

